# Rebuilding mazzer SJ help needed



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all

so stripped down and cleaned my sj and on with prepping the body for paint. Just rebuilding the doser but noticed there is a small clip/spring come of I can see it roughly goes under or over the other spring on the mechanism but could someone give me an idea how it fits and in which of the two grooves. Ideally a pic would be great. Also while I'm on could do with a on off switch if anyone has one lying around this one has a crack in it.

Thanks


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Also while I'm on is molycote 111 ok to use for greasing the doser mechanism before rebuilding


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Greasing the doser. Bugger. I knew id forgotten something. That must be why it's creaky!! Thanks.

Sorry I can't help on the spring

The big spring popped off mine- took me forever to work out how to get it on the right way!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Moly111 is fine for the doser - or (as its not cheap) if you haven't got any then a light smear of cooking oil would probably suffice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Vaseline is a cheap alternative too


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Coffeechap can you help me out with the small spring thing how exactly does it fit in with the other spring and what does it do


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is easier with a photo, which I can't do until Friday but perhaps someone else could help. It is fiddly to refit


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Think I may have it is that right straight end through the pin and up through the slot above the big spring?


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you check this

https://www.espressoparts.com/mazzer-doser-lever-and-lower-base-plate-assembly

I recently repaired a rocky doser ... ok much simpler but improvised a repair on spring using a pen

spring steel clip - I had bought 30ml moly44m about £3 ebay , perhaps not as food compliant


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like I've got it put it back together and seems fine waiting on primer curing now for paint

thanks


----------

